# Update Billing Information ?



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

How do you edit the payment information in your Dish account? I see my data but cannot edit it. I did a chat with Dish customer service & was told I have to delete the AutoPay and then set up a new AutoPay account. I question this answer because I was put on hold several times as if the rep was not sure how to do properly update the data.

Here is my concern. I had to choose AutoPay when I started with Dish in order to get free HD for life. If I cancel AutoPay will this temporary lapse kick me out of the free HD promo?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike109 said:


> How do you edit the payment information in your Dish account? I see my data but cannot edit it. I did a chat with Dish customer service & was told I have to delete the AutoPay and then set up a new AutoPay account. I question this answer because I was put on hold several times as if the rep was not sure how to do properly update the data.
> 
> Here is my concern. I had to choose AutoPay when I started with Dish in order to get free HD for life. If I cancel AutoPay will this temporary lapse kick me out of the free HD promo?


Yes.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Do an online chat. Tell them you need to change the payment method for your autopay. That way, if you are told to do what the first CSR said, you will have something to show if there is a problem later.

However I disagree with the yes answer above. If you do the switch before payment is to be taken, I do not believe there is any problem. They account for this, and you are in autopay as long as they can take the money out on the due date. You can confirm or get other advice from the online CSR's here also.

Edit ..I have confirmed with my In-laws, they have auto-pay to get HD for life, they changed their payment card twice, deleting then adding it back as the CSR said, with no problems.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

tampa8,

Thanks for the information and confirmation that all will be OK.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Mike109 said:


> How do you edit the payment information in your Dish account? I see my data but cannot edit it. I did a chat with Dish customer service & was told I have to delete the AutoPay and then set up a new AutoPay account. I question this answer because I was put on hold several times as if the rep was not sure how to do properly update the data.
> 
> Here is my concern. I had to choose AutoPay when I started with Dish in order to get free HD for life. If I cancel AutoPay will this temporary lapse kick me out of the free HD promo?


I just did it after seeing this thread. Log on, select My Billing and under Billing Preferences there is an Edit button. Worked for me.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Mike109,

You don't have to delete and setup a new auto pay on your account. As olguy stated, you can go online and make changes to your account or we can update the information to your account if you call in or chat with an agent.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I did go online > Billing Preferences > Edit.

But there is no option, at least not on my screen, to change credit card information.

It lists my current card number, but there is no option to update it. And it does not even list the expiration date, which is what needs updating.

Is there more than one Billing Preferences screen?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Ray I don't think with autopay you can do that. My inlaws had to delete then add. If there is a way to just edit the card info it doesn't appear to be easy to find...


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Very strange. I was able to change cards on line. Here's a screen shot of what I see when I click on the Edit button under Billing Preferences.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's what I did, or did not do. The Edit page had "Last Form Of Payment" checked, and it showed my card number. I never clicked on "Other" because I took that to mean other form of payment. Once I clicked on "Other" another set of boxes opened up as pictured in olguy's posting. This allowed me to change the expiration date, and I had to re-enter my name & card number. But I did not have to jump out of AutoPay & jump back in.

Thank you olguy for your screen shot.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Glad it helped Mike.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Mike109 said:


> Here's what I did, or did not do. The Edit page had "Last Form Of Payment" checked, and it showed my card number. I never clicked on "Other" because I took that to mean other form of payment. Once I clicked on "Other" another set of boxes opened up as pictured in olguy's posting. This allowed me to change the expiration date, and I had to re-enter my name & card number. But I did not have to jump out of AutoPay & jump back in.
> 
> Thank you olguy for your screen shot.


I am glad you brought up this problem. I needed to change the credit card DISH was charging to and just had not gotten around to doing it. I did it today after seeing the explanation. I would have never thought of clicking on 'Other' to update the credit card. Definitely a human factors screwup by the web programmer.

It should be changed to make it a bit more obvious how to accomplish changing the payment method. It lists the current card being charged. Perhaps they should put the word "Edit" next to it to make it a bit clearer how to change the payment method.


----------

